# KLO - Kingsland Global



## System (9 November 2015)

Kingsland Global Ltd is a property developer which has intentions to undertake:

• residential and commercial property developments, such as boutique hotels and serviced apartments;
• retail property developments, such as shopping malls; and
• the development of industrial parks, office space and aged care facilities

in a variety of countries in the Asia Pacific region.

The Company will finance and manage the construction and marketing of its property development projects (using external contractors and consultants as required) with a view to effecting the sale of such projects in order to obtain a positive return on its investments.

It is anticipated that KLO will list on the ASX during December 2015.

http://kingslandglobal.sg


----------

